
The Science Of Smiles, Real And Fake - hhs
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/07/01/735822187/the-science-of-smiles-real-and-fake
======
RickJWagner
The value of an attractive smile is incalculable.

If you've always had good teeth, be very grateful. It's one of the greatest
natural gifts.

------
riskneutral
In my experience it makes a big difference. I have heard smiling referred to
as “face yoga.” The more I smile, the happier I feel, and the better my
interactions are with others.

------
ptah
what about cumulative, like if someone was forced to do it every two hours for
14 days

